
Estonia Is Building a “Robot Judge” to Help Clear Legal Backlog - caglarsayin
https://futurism.com/the-byte/estonia-robot-judge
======
ohiovr
sentencing by computer is a trend in the united states. You have a right to a
trial by jury of your peers. But computer software determines the punishment.
We skipped pass mundane jobs and management and went right into life and
death.

